# IronMagLabs Super DMZ 2.0 - 4 Week Log



## crackrbaby (Oct 22, 2012)

First, I would like to thank Blackstone Labs for the opportunity to log this product. 

*Introduction:*
I'm 28 yrs old. In the past few years I've gone from 230lbs of fat to starving myself down to 160lbs of skin, fat, and bones (Sick). After endless hours Reading, Researching, asking Questions, I finally put together a Solid Diet and Training program. I have been working very hard for ~2 years and reached ~ 195lbs SOLID and I'm ready to take things to a new level! I have read many good things about Super DMZ 2.0 and I believe I'm in the perfect position to give it a fair and honest run.

_*Goals:*_
I'd like to gain ~7-10lbs of _*Lean*_ solid Muscle. I will be keeping a very Clean diet, slightly above maitnance.
*
Cycle Layout:
*Weeks 1-4 Super DMZ RX 2.0 2 capsules per day
1 Upon waking, 1 Pre-Bed

_*Supports:*_
Liv 52
Milk Thistle
Creatine
Bcaa's
Daa

_*PCT:*_
Toremifene 120/90/60/30
Ostarine ( Mk2866 )
Daa

_*Training days *_
M - Off
T - Tri's, Chest, Shoulders
W - Off
T - Bi's, Lats, Back
F - Off
S - Legs, Abs 
S - Off

_*Stats:*_
6'0
28 Yrs old
195 lbs
*Current Pics:*​











Blackstone Labs - Buy Super-DMZ Rx 2.0​Previous Logs/Pics can be found here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...log-purchase-peptides-tp2012.html#post2909701​


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2012)

Subbed.

Congratulations on the progress you've made. Believe you'll be very happy with *Super-DMZ Rx*.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 24, 2012)

*Quick Update: 
* Originally I planned on starting my Dmz cycle on 10/29 because of this nasty flu I'm just getting over, but what the hell. I started on 10/22. Which brings me to another point, I lost a few lbs while being sick. My Current weight ( as of this morning ) is 190. 
_*
10/23 workout:*_ This was my 2nd day on dmz. I can't say I felt anything special yet, but I did not feel nearly as bad as I thought I would being I'm just getting over this flu. It was Tri, Chest, and Shoulder day. I stuck to all my pre-sick weights and it felt really good. This morning, I feel absolutley no soreness. Could it be the Dmz helping my recovery? Time will tell. 
 Tomorrow will be Bi and Back day. The Dmz should just be starting to kick in and I almost feel 100% recoverd from the flu. Time to step things up a notch!


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 27, 2012)

*10/27 - Day 6:

*Hella yeah! Starting to feel ON! 
 Bi and Back day was great. I noticed more vascularity, harder pumps, and a hint of strength increase. 
 At this moment the most noticable effect is the Rock hard muscle pumps that last all day. I do believe I have dropped a small amount of fat and my weight is  climbing! Currently at 194.5. 
 I have not noticed any lethargey or back pumps of any kind. I am starting to feel a bit more aggressive throughout the day, but that may also be related to the muscle pumps I'm getting. 
 Overall I'm feeling great less than 1 week in. Hoping to break some PR's next week, along with some weight/pic updates.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the log brother!

Have fun!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome log, very detailed! I am looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 31, 2012)

*10/31 - Day 10:

*Monday was my Tri/Chest/Shoulder day. Not only did I increase my bench and military press by 10 lbs, but I had enough stamina afterwards to continue onto my Bi/Back routine! Over training? Possibly, but it never felt soo damn good! I did not break any Pr's on my Bi/Back routine. Tomorrow I will be hittting legs and core really hard, something I've been slacking on a bit. 
 My weight is up to 196.5. Still no sides to speak of. Last night however, I completley SOAKED the bed with sweat. I normally have night sweats, but this was pretty bad. ( It wasn't piss, I checked ) 
 Let the training continue!


----------



## h3o (Oct 31, 2012)

lol i thought it was just really humid out thats why i was sweating more..... good to know im not the only one thats sweating his ass off on this stuff.


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 2, 2012)

Wife: are you on steroids?
Me: no why?
Wife: because you look like it
Me: how so?
Wife: I don't know, you look bigger and veins are popping out everywhere
Me: he'll fuck yeah!


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 7, 2012)

Due to un-related health issues, I'm forced to cut this cycle short. This stuff has already started transforming my body and I'm only in week 2. I will absolutely be back on here and complete a full cycle of dmz ASAP. I apologize .


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your health issues brother. Get well soon.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Due to un-related health issues, I'm forced to cut this cycle short. This stuff has already started transforming my body and I'm only in week 2. I will absolutely be back on here and complete a full cycle of dmz ASAP. I apologize .


herpes?


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 13, 2012)

Blood results in- Test done at 10 days on DMZ 2.0
Cholesterol, Total- 274 High 
HDL Cholesterol - 8 Low
Triglycerides- 180 High
ldl Cholesterol- 230 High
Chol/Hdlc ratio- 34.3 High
Non HdL Cholesterol- 266 High

TSH 1.45
T4 2.7 Low
T3 65 Low


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 13, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Blood results in- Test done at 10 days on DMZ 2.0
> Cholesterol, Total- 274 High
> HDL Cholesterol - 8 Low
> Triglycerides- 180 High
> ...


I had a previous test done ~ 30 days prior to the addition of DMZ and everything returned "within range".. My doctor also pointed out that I had a nasty infection at the time of the test, which may or may not skew results. I will be re-tested in 14 days.


----------

